# Bella in her new coat



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Loving Bella in her coat, the colour really suits her


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Where is it from? Very nice!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, if I would have to get one I would have one of those. 
Suits her well!

I'm curious too what make it is.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

It is from Innerwolf, just type it up on your pc. The range is called Ruffwear and the coat is called wind chaser. 
It has turned really cold here and as we are going to the Lake District for Christmas we thought Bella might need one


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We've been looking at the Ruff Wear Cloud Chaser jacket. Kauzy and i are heading to Utah in a few weeks for an Elk hunt, and I'm not sure how he'll handle a week of 10 hour backcountry snowshoeing/hunting days with no protection. He loves the snow, but there will be quite a a bit of still time in the snow and i don't want him to freeze How are you liking your jacket so far?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks great on her!!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella loves the jacket, have no probs getting it on her. She carries on as normal with it on to.
We have some lovely open fields here and it's a bit of a walk before we can let Bella off leash so it's ideal for her. We have had some real frosty mornings lately so think she needs it


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Angie said:


> Bella loves the jacket, have no probs getting it on her. She carries on as normal with it on to.
> We have some lovely open fields here and it's a bit of a walk before we can let Bella off leash so it's ideal for her. We have had some real frosty mornings lately so think she needs it
> Hope you and Kauzy have a great time dmak


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

We bought Baxter one at the weekend. Felt so sorry for him shivering every time we go out. On Friday he really didn't want to go for a walk and I had to drag him out the door.

Forecast said it could get to -11 in some parts this week so wanted to be prepared. He doesn't mind wearing it at all. It is a bit big but store advised to buy two sizes up so that it fits for longer. He is growing so fast!


----------

